# mac os isight and msn messenger compatibility



## ian_k (Jul 24, 2008)

im aware there isnt any compatibiluty for isight camera with msn messenger for mac, due to apple apparently patenting the isight technology and not releasing the software code to any other manufactuer, but is there a hack to get around this or summat


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 24, 2008)

You can use third party MSN clones that work with iSight.
For any feature, they suck less than MSN original client on Mac - Microsoft only cares about creating a finished product for Mac when they can make money out of it, i.e. Microsoft Office.

I dont like recommending only one program - I know there is one other that is very good too with iSight and MSN protocol, but I only remember the name of one. Hopefully someone else remembers the other (so I can this time save it in bookmarks too for future reference..)

aMSN http://www.amsn-project.net/

-- never mind, I found it! Mercury Messenger http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/25617 - both these software are free. Enjoy


----------

